# .223 suppressor info



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm looking for some information and the ATF website was less than helpful, I did some scrounging around on the internet. What I'm looking to do is make my own suppressor for my AR. From what I found is that if you get the 200.00 tax stamp on a form 1 you can make your own for the weapon. Is this true? and any more info on it


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The basic answer is yes. Just don't make _any_ parts before you get the tax stamp. I believe it's only the baffles that BATFE are concerned with, but why take chances.

You also need to check into State and local laws however. I know suppressors are legal to own in NM, beyond that...

Good source of info on suppressors for ARs: http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=6&f=20


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> I'm looking for some information and the ATF website was less than helpful, I did some scrounging around on the internet. What I'm looking to do is make my own suppressor for my AR. From what I found is that if you get the 200.00 tax stamp on a form 1 you can make your own for the weapon. Is this true? and any more info on it


That's correct. You submit a Form 1 with the tax, get it approved by the BATFE, and then construct your suppressor. Make sure you have the approved Form 1 in hand before you start any work. You can go here http://www.silencertests.com/ 
and search for more info from people who have done it.

Just curious, why do you want to make your own? From what I've read, most people who make their own can't get close to the size and light weight of a commercial suppressor. The science isn't that tough, it's the machine work and material that are hard to duplicate. Throw in the $200 tax stamp and associated paperwork costs and you're probably close to the price if you just buy one.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

rfawcs said:


> That's correct. You submit a Form 1 with the tax, get it approved by the BATFE, and then construct your suppressor. Make sure you have the approved Form 1 in hand before you start any work. You can go here http://www.silencertests.com/
> and search for more info from people who have done it.
> 
> Just curious, why do you want to make your own? From what I've read, most people who make their own can't get close to the size and light weight of a commercial suppressor. The science isn't that tough, it's the machine work and material that are hard to duplicate. Throw in the $200 tax stamp and associated paperwork costs and you're probably close to the price if you just buy one.


Well, I saw an instructional video a while back ( no longer have it) that shows how to make one but better than the manufactured ones almost to the point of only hearing the action it would sound like a .22LR subsonic. They demonstrated it. I looked into local laws, theirs no restrictions on class 3 just federal law. However the one's in the video were really big...lol.


----------

